
AWS Lambda Update: Python, VPC, Increased Function Duration, Scheduling - ZiadHilal
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-python-vpc-increased-function-duration-scheduling-and-more/?sc_campaign=launch&sc_category=cloudwatch&sc_channel=SM&sc_content=reInvent&sc_detail=std&sc_medium=aws&sc_publisher=tw_go&adbsc=social_launches_20151008_53681166&adbid=652161420398727169&adbpl=tw&adbpr=66780587
======
minhoryang
Python 2.7? Really? Why not 3.4!

~~~
byoung2
I believe Lambda runs on AWS linux distributions, and 2.7 is the default
Python version for those [1].

1\. [https://aws.amazon.com/amazon-linux-ami/2015.03-release-
note...](https://aws.amazon.com/amazon-linux-ami/2015.03-release-notes/)

